# Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat



## Walter123 (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo Teichfreunde:
Ich möchte euch hier meine Erfahrungen mit meinen 130 m³ Teich schildern.
Vor 3 Jahren habe ich einen naturnahen Teich gebaut.
In letzter Zeit hatte ich immer mehr Probleme mit den Lieben Algen.
Hab hier im Forum schon was geschrieben und super Tipps bekommen.
Leide bekam ich meine Phosphatwerte nicht in den Griff. Pflanzen wuchsen und die Algen auch.
Nach dem Einbau einer 2m² Filteranlage und zwei 55w UVC Lampen hat sich nicht wirklich was verändert. Auch das Einbringen von Eisenoxyd in Säcken von OASE (12 Säcke) brachte keine Veränderung.  Jetzt gingen uns alle Ideen aus und auch die Nerven lagen blank.
Nach einigen hin und her überlegen entschlossen wir den Teich zu leeren.
Das dauerte rund einen Tag. Wir spülten den Gesamten Schlamm aus dem Randbereich in den Schwimmberiech und saugten Ihn dann ab. 
Jetzt kam die Feuerwehr und füllte den Teich.
Vor dieser Aktion testete ich den Phosphatwert der Ortswasserleitung. Der wert war viel geringer als der in meinem alten Teichwasser. 
Nach dem Füllen sah der Teich wie neu aus.
Zwei Tage später überprüfte ich mein neues Teichwasser. Und jetzt staunte ich nicht schlecht. Das Wasser hatte wieder Phosphatwerte  wie vor dem Auslassen. 
Im ersten Moment war ich enttäuscht weil wieder viel Phosphat im Teich war. Jedoch weis ich jetzt mit Sicherheit, dass es aus meinem Substrat kommt. Das heißt für mich, dass ich beim Teichbau und bei der Umrandung alles richtig gemacht habe. Ein Eintrag von außen kann ich in den zwei Tagen ausschließen. (Sonne, Sonne, Sonne, und kein Wind).
Ich versuche gerade meine Phosphatwerte mit Kalk einbringen und wieder absaugen zu senken.
Ob das klappt weiß ich noch nicht. In einem Eimer dem ich zum Test mit Teichwasser gefüllt habe und dann einen Teelöffel Kalk  aufgelöst habe ist der Wert gesungen. (Tipp: Vorsicht bei  Tröpfchen Tests. Da wird der Kalk gelöst und die Werte stimmen dann nicht. Vor dem Messen den Kalk  absinken lassen und nicht aufwirbeln.) 
Ich bin gespannt ob  ich mein Phosphatproblem mit dem Kalk lösen kann. Wenn nicht wird mir wohl eine Sanierung im Herbst nicht ausbleiben. 
Da werde ich mich hier im Forum dann schlau machen!
Sollte sich jemand mit Phosphat genauer auskennen bitte ich um Hilfe denn das ausräumen möchte ich um jeden Preis verhindern.
Lg Walter


----------



## scholzi (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

Hi Walter
Ich schubs dich mal wieder hoch...!
Vielleicht kann dir da doch noch jemand helfen!
Mit Kalk wäre ich richtig vorsichtig.!!!
Welche Art Kalk stellst du dir denn Vor?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

Hi Robert!
Das macht man mit Calziumhydroxid Ca(OH)2, 
das weiland als Baukalk oder gelöschter Kalk vertrieben wird.
Man braucht dazu erstaunlich wenig, denn man hat´s ja auch mit erstaunlich wenig Phosphat zu tun.
Das kann man sehr schön stöchiometrisch rechnen und dann halt 3...5-mal überdosieren;
ein Teelöffel in einen Eimer ist jedenfalls GEWALTIGST zuviel!

@Walter: Deine Rosskur für den Teich ist für die Biologie aber ein schlimmer Schlag gewesen;
ob das etwas VERBESSERT hat, beweifle ich stark!


----------



## karsten. (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

*Hallo


hab ich was verpasst ?

Phoshateliminierung mit Kalk in Gartenteichen :smoki

das ist ein Verfahren aus der Abwassertechnik und in besetzten und/oder bepflanzten
Teichen überhaupt nicht anwendbar.

mit Kalk im Teich kann man alles mögliche bewirken 

Phosphate binden   erst wenn alle sichtbare Flora und Fauna platt ist !


ich lass mich gern belehren !


*


----------



## karsten. (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

Achso

@Walter

Trinkwasser wird zum Schutz gegen Rost Phosphat zugesetzt 
das wird Dein Problem sein 

dann geht die im Wasser vorhandene Härte (kalk) mit dem eisenIII (rost) in den Rohren 
eine schwerlösliche Verbindung ein und schützt so die Rohre vor "Lochfrass"  von Innen.

mfG


----------



## Walter123 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

Hallo zusammen,

Anscheinend ist das bei meinen Teich etwas anders.

Ich hab ja keinen sehr genauen Test aber eins kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen.
Meine P werte sind sehr hoch.
In der Wasserleitung ist ein geringer teil P das hab ich mit vom Institut das für unseren Ort das Wasser testet bestätigen lassen.
Wie gesagt, nach 2 Tagen war der Teich wieder mit sehr viel  p belastet.
Das lässt nur einen Schluss zu: P kommt aus dem Substrat und das nicht zu wenig!

solange ich keinen weg finde dieses P zu binden wird sich an der Situation in meinem Teich nichts ändern.
Nicht weil ich ungeduldig bin sondern weil die Algen alles an UW Pflanzen vernichten. das war bis jetzt immer mein Problem und aus diesem Kreislauf komme ich nicht heraus wenn das Substrat  P  abgibt.
Ein zweites Problem sind dann die Abgestorbenen Algen die werden ja auch zu P oder?
Ich werde nächste Woche eine Substratprobe in Wien analysieren lassen. (Wieder 200€)
Derzeit würde es keinen Sinn machen Pflanzen zu setzen denn die Algen würden alles sofort überwuchern und zerstören.
Ich hab jetzt bei einigen Teichbauern angefragt und werde mir eine Renovierung (Umbau) anbieten lassen.
Substrat raus -- sauberes Gestein rein -- Technik die die Randzonen zu Filterzonen macht -- und Zeolith Gestein.
Lg Walter

@Peter: Ich bin grundsätzlich deiner Meinung, aber wenn man keine Freude mehr am Teich hat weil man sofort die Algen abzukäschern versucht, und man mit Freunden nicht mehr am Teich sitzen will, muss man was unternehmen. Ich kenne den Teich meiner Freunde (haben gleich und zu gleichen Zeit gebaut wie wir) Die haben keine Probleme (Putzen von Zeit zu Zeit die Folie) Auch das Wasser ist nicht mit P belastet. (Gleiche Ortswasserleitung). So soll mein Teich auch sein. Dann wäre alles OK.
Da ich alles ausgeschlossen habe bleibt nur das Substrat über und da kann ich nichts unternehmen, außer es im Herbst auszuräumen. 
ODER?????


----------



## derschwarzepeter (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

Hallo Karsten!
Du hast etwas verpasst:
Das mit der Phosphatbindung ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen
und funktioniert wunderprächtig, mit kleinsten Mengen, einfachster Apüplikation und gefahrloser Überdosierung.
Bevor man also teures Eisenhydroxid kauft, seinen Filter umbaut und hofft,
sollte man sich der elementaren Chemie besinnen:
3Ca(OH)2 + 2H3PO4 => Ca3(PO4)2 + 3H2O
Calziumphosphat ist genauso wie Eisenphosphat nahezu unlöslich und fällt dabei aus.
(Überschüsse des Löschkalks reagieren mit CO2 zu Kalkstein bzw. Hydrogenkarbonat.)

Hi Walter!
Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen,
dass Phosphat aus dem Substrat kommen soll,
außer du hat gedüngte Erde eingebracht!


----------



## karsten. (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

Hallo Peter 

das glaub ich Dir nicht !

außer aus dem Salzwasserbereich gibt es keine glaubwürdige Publikation zu dieser  .....
Idee . 



im Ragenzglas oder Kläranlagen .... dazu wird publiziert 

komisch !

und mMn. völlig gegenläufig zu allem was ich über das Händeln des SBV an Gartenteichen weiß

Nur weil das Wort "Doktor "gefallen ist reicht mir der Link nicht .


mfG


----------



## derschwarzepeter (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

Hallo Karsten!
Ich bin kein Chemiker und kein Biologe,
aber mit dem was ich aus meiner Ausbildung mitgenommen habe
und mir im Verlauf meiner jahrzehntelangen Aquariumpraxis durch Arbeiten an der Wasserchemie angeeignet habe, 
erscheint mir das sehr plausibel:
Phosphat wird durch Metallhydroxide in unlösliche und deshalb ausfallende Metallphosphate gebunden.
Ob das jetzt Eisenhydroxid ist oder Calciumhydroxid ist, ist da zunächst einmal egal;
man kann´s auch schön rechnen ich sehe zunächst auch keinen Grund,
wieso das nur im Salzwasser funktionieren soll.

Ich habe das Buch vom Dr. Jaksch gelesen und das zeichnet sich (und seinen Verfasser) dadurch aus,
dass es im krassen Gegensatz zu verschiedensten anderen Büchern, die ich zum Thema Gartenteich gelesen habe,
nicht nur nichts verkaufen will, sondern die Zusammenhänge bis in die Mikrobiologie hinein plausibel beleuchtet.
Mit anderen Worten: 
Ich zweifle in dieser Hinsicht nicht an den Aussagen vom Jaksch:
der hätte Danyvet statt der 3 Kaffeelöfferln Kalk um 0 € 
auch sonstwas um viel Geld andrehen können!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

P.S.: Schaut auch mal die informative website vom Heinz Jaksch an!


----------



## Walter123 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

@ Peter
Woher oder wieso verändert sich dann mein P Wert in 2 Tagen?

Ich vermute das der Lehm der eingebracht wurde das Problem ist.
Oder hast du noch andere Ideen?


----------



## Eugen (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

hallo Walter,

die Messung von Phosphat ist ne relativ komplizierte chem. Reaktion, bei der gilt, die parameter wirklich genau einzuhalten. Außerdem ist das Reagenz recht empfindlich und nicht sehr lang haltbar.
Du schreibst ja selbst,dass deine Meßmethode nicht sehr genau ist,weißt aber andererseits,dass dein Phosphatgehalt sehr hoch ist.
Verräts du uns vll. auch "wie hoch" der ist ? (möglichst in mg/l )
Ich tippe schlicht auf Meßfehler.


----------



## danyvet (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

@Walter: Ich glaube nicht, dass sich dein Phosphatwert so schnell verändert, das liegt wahrscheinlich eher daran, dass der Test Mist ist. Phosphat ist nicht wirklich messbar mit den Laientestkits (das behaupte nicht ich, sondern, das sagen viele, auch jene, die mehr Ahnung haben, ich plappere das jetzt nur nach  )
Oder hast du das in einem professionellen Labor messen lassen? Wo zahlst du bitte 200 Teuros dafür :shock Der Tümpeldoc hat für den Hausbesuch plus Analysen (Phosphat, Nitrat, Härte, pH, etc.), mikroskopische Algenanalyse,... insgesamt 140 Euro verlangt...

@Karsten: der Tümpeldoc ist kein "Doktor", sondern er hat schon auch einen akademischen Doktorgrad in Biologie. Er ist also kein Tümpelheilpraktiker


----------



## Walter123 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

Ich verwende eine sogenannte n Tröpfchen Test.
JBL PO4  Tester 

Genaue Werte gibt der Test natürlich nicht zurück!
Allerdings kann man zwischen wenig und viel unterscheiden. Bei meiner Leitungswasserprobe lag der Wert bei 0.1 mg/Liter
Teichwasser meiner Freunde: Keine Verfärbung  daher sehr wenig P
Mei Teich nach dem Befüllen 0,1 mg/Liter
Zwei Tage später: 2 mg/Liter  an verschiedenen Stellen gemessen!

Test im Eimer:
Kalk aufgelöst und gewartet (rund 4 Stunden) Messung ergab viel weniger P
Allerdings wird beim Test wenn man Kalk mit im Reagenzglas hat, der gelöst und der Wert stimmt dann nicht. Das heißt: Kalk setzen lassen.
@danyvet
Dei 200€ würde eine Analyse des Substrates kosten. 

Derzeit kann man richtig schön beobachten wie sich die Algen wieder  freuen.
Das ist mir auch klar und logisch.  Ich konnte nur bis jetzt keine Lösung zu meinem Problem finden.
Daher habe ich durch Ausschluss verfahren versucht die Ursache zu finden. Mein Letzter Schluss ist derzeit das ich den gesamten Teich  umbauen muss. 
1- Substrat raus    Bei mir wurde im Gesamten Teichrand eine 10-20 cm Schicht aus Sand und Lehm eingebracht. Das ist zu viel  Das würde noch Jahre dauern bis die Pflanzen das „Mager“ machen. Wahrscheinlich ist der Lehm der bei mir hellbraun ist mit P voll  Man konnte bei den Teichsäcken richtig sehen das da etwas Gelöstes runterläuft und flecken hinterlässt. Diese Stellen Lieben die Algen. Mit neuem Substrat würde ich dann sehr sparsam umgehen. Z.B. bei den  Seerosen  würde ich eine Maurer Trog verwenden  und eingraben. Dort  kann   man dann gezielt Düngen wenn es sein muss. 
2- Würde ich mich für ein System entscheiden das die Randzonen zu durchströmten Filterzonen macht. Das hört sich sehr vernünftig an.  Somit wird der Teich zu einem „Technikteich“ 
Ich bin immer noch gespannt  ob jemand eine bessere Idee zu meinen Teich hat.
Solltet ihr irgendwelche Fotos brauchen gebt Bescheid.
Lg Walter


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich verwende auch JBL- Tröpfchentests, aber PO4 lag noch nie im messbaren Bereich, selbst im letzten Jahr nicht, als ich dem Teich selbst Phosphate zufügte. Wenn man einen genauen Wert wissen möchte, bleibt einem  eine professionelle Messung wohl nicht erspart.
Ich vermute zwar immer noch zu viele Phosphate in meinem Teich, aber eine Vermutung ist mir zu wenig, um, was auch immer, in den Teich zu kippen. 

Bei Dany lag eine genaue Phosphat- Messung vor und danach wurde gehandelt, um besonders  die Blaualgen im Zaum zu halten, was sicher gut und richtig war. Dass jetzt aber immer mehr Leute zu Phosphatblockern greifen wollen, ohne überhaupt zu wissen wie hoch ihr PO4 -Wert liegt, finde ich nicht in Ordnung.

Ich hatte im letzten Jahr eine sehr kräftige Blaualgenblüte und habe mir deshalb auch  vorsorglich einen Phosphatblocker von Söll mit nach Paros genommen, den ich aber nur verwenden will, sollten sich die Blaualgen heuer wieder in Massen vermehren und meine eigenen, mechanischen  Maßnahmen nicht greifen. Einen Filter habe ich nicht und er würde bei meinen Mikroalgen, andere Algen habe ich nicht, auch nicht viel nützen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## alex2011 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

Servus Walter,

da ich die selben Probleme in meinem Teich habe, (Allerdings Phosphatwerte jenseits der 10mg/l) würde mich interessieren, ob du hier noch neue Erkenntnisse gewonnen hast.

Ich habe bei mir meinen Teich schon 6x leergepumpt, ohne das Phosphatproblem beheben zu können. Auch den Kies der im Teich ist (16/32) habe ich auch schon getestet, -> negativ.

Wie hat sich dein PO4 Wert geändert oder ist er nach wie vor so hoch?

Das mit dem Kalk habe ich auch versucht. Funktioniert im Kübel, aber nicht im Teich. Im Teich wird offensichtlich irgendwoher wieder das PO4 herausgeschwemmt. - Oder der PO4 Test ist tatsächlich Mist. Habe auch den Tröpfchentest von JBL und einen Hanna mit Fotometer probiert. Beide ergeben bei mir eine dunkelblaue Lösung, selbst bei 5-facher Verdünnung.

LG


----------



## wp-3d (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

Hallo Alex,

das Problem hatte ich schon letztes Jahr vorausgesagt, sieh das groß geschriebene.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/19

Der grobe Kies mit seinen großen Zwischenräumen lässt zu viel Schmutz eindringen und ist so eine große Biologische Düngerfabrik.


Wenn jetzt nicht massig starkwüchsige Pflanzen im Teich sind, die auch gelegentlich zurückgeschnitten werden müssen wird sich das Problem weiter verstärken. 


.


----------



## alex2011 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

Servus Werner,

zwischen dem groben Kies ist sicher einiges an phosphathaltigem Mulm eingelagert, aber dermassen hohe Mengen? Der grobe Kies ist möglicherweise ein Grund, warum ich das Phosphat trotz 6-fachem Teichwasserwechsel nicht ordentlich rausbringe, komisch ist aber, dass ich mit meinem Teichwasserwechsel an die 3kg reines PO4 bereits rausgeholt habe und noch immer so viel drinnen habe.  Ich weiß nicht, ob der Kies das Phänomen alleinestehend erklärt. Wo kommt dieses ganze Phosphat her? Der Teich ist nicht alt, er wurde 2009 gebaut.

Pflanzen können dieses viele Phosphat nicht rausholen, die haben ja ihre Wurzeln nicht im ganzen Teich um Zugang zu den Ablagerungen zu haben, auch ist die Menge viel zu hoch.

Möglicherweise muss man den Teich wirklich völlig ausräumen und sanieren. Mittlerweile sind wir ja mit unserer Gartenbaufirma vor Gericht gelandet und man wird sehen müssen, was der Sachverständige dazu sagt. Der Teich und dessen Bachlauf sind undicht, dass ist schon mal Fakt, auch die zu kleinen Filter. Die Phosphatquelle finden ist leider wieder ein anderes Thema :-(

LG


----------



## wp-3d (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

Hallo Alex,

Nährstoffe wie Blätter, Staub und sehr nährreiche Blütenpollen können viel und dauerhaft durch Wind eingetragen werden.
In ländlicher Umgebung gibt es in nächster Zeit das Problem mit Rapspollen, 
dann ist die Wasseroberfläche manchmal richtig Gelb.
Diese enthalten viel Eiweiß und können das Wasser zum schäumen bringen. 

Da bei dir noch nichts geklärt ist, kannst Du wahrscheinlich noch nichts ändern.


.


----------



## alex2011 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

Hallo Werner,

Blätter werden von mir eigentlich immer regelmässig entfernt. Gegen Nährstoffreiche Blütenpollen und Staub kann ich natürlich nichts machen. Allerdings sind diese auch bei anderen Gartenteichbesitzern vorhanden und müssten die - wenn tatsächlich dermassen hohe Mengen über Pollen und Staub daherkäme - eigentlich die selben PO4 Probleme haben wie ich. Das PO4 verschwindet ja auch dort nicht in dermassen großen Mengen von selbst wieder aus dem Teich.

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass meine Trockensteinmauer mit dahinterliegendem Erdhügel am Teich die Probleme irgendwie mitverschuldet...

LG


----------



## Joerg (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

Hallo Alex,

gegen den Eintrag von Pollen kann man schon etwas machen - Skimmer.
Mein Teich ist auch an einer landwirtschaftlich genutzten Fläche und im Sommer sollte der Staub effektiv aus dem Wasser, bevor er sich in Nährstoffe umwandelt.

Ein guter Vorfilter oder stark zehrende Pflanzen holen schon die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser.
Die Mengen, die entsorgt (aus dem Kreislauf entfernt) werden sollten sind aber schon groß.

Alternativ könntest du dir Gedanken um eine Phosphatausfällung machen. (z.B. mit Eisenhydroxid)


----------



## alex2011 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

Servus Jörg,

Skimmer habe ich im Einsatz, meine Absaugung passiert zu 100% von der Oberfläche, damit ich auch möglichst vieles, was da so an feinem Zeugs oben herumschwimmt ins Filter bekomme.

Phosphatfällung habe ich schon versucht. JBL hat mir sogar schon Mittelchen dankenswerterweise kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt, weil die auch schon keine Idee mehr hatten, warum denn das Zeugs bei mir überhaupt nichts hilft.

Auch Löschkalk habe ich schon versucht. Funktioniert mit Teichwasser in einem Kübel recht gut, im Teich aber ganz offensichtlich nicht. Scheinbar wird vermutlich aus dem Substrat in Kurzer Zeit wieder so viel PO4 abgegeben wie gefällt wurde. - Das passiert ja auch beim vollständigen Teichwasserwechsel, nach ein paar Stunden meint man, man hätte keinen Wassertausch durchgeführt. Unglaublich aber wahr :-(

LG


----------



## Joerg (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

Hallo Alex,
hast du mal die Werte vom Ausgangswasser gemessen?
Es gibt Wasserversorger, da ist der Wert halt schon recht hoch.

Die Menge an Phosphat ist enorm. Da reicht eine Flasche wohl nicht weit.
Hast du es denn mal mit Schwimmpflanzen (__ Wassersalat, Wasserhyazinthen, __ Wasserlinsen, ..) probiert?


----------



## alex2011 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

Hallo Jörg,

ja, das Leitungswasser habe ich auch schon getestet. Darin ist absolut kein Phosphat nachweisbar, - keine Verfärbung der Testlösung nachweisbar.

Ich habe da schon an die 20 Liter Eisenhydroxid reingeleert. Das einzige was sich verbessert hat - und auch das nur kurz - sind die Fe-Werte die auch immer auf Null sind. Weiters sicher an die 3kg Löschkalk. Der Rest den ich noch habe, steht jetzt rum, weil ichs mit dieser Methode aufgegeben habe.

Das doofe ist, dass ich unbedingt mit Antialgenmittel arbeiten muss, da ansonsten die Algen dermassen wuchern, dass ich mit dem Rausräumen nicht hinterherkomme. Sämtliche Pflanzen werden völlig von den explosionsartig entstehenden Algen erstickt. Sieht der Teich nach der Vorabendlichen Algenentfernungsaktion wieder halbwegs was gleich, dann habe ich ohne Antialgenmittel am nächsten Abend wieder alles voll mit Algen. Der Teich ist bei mir direkt vorm Haus, vor der Terrasse, jeder geht da drann vorbei, ich kanns nicht zulassen, dass ich hier eine grüne Algenbrühe habe.

Eine Idee, die mir auch schon gekommen ist, ist, dass evtl. auch das Antialgenmittel den PO4 Test verfälscht. Das arbeitet schonend mit Salycidsäure (Weidenmethode). Das Mittel wirkt nach ca. 3-4 Wochen recht gut. Allerdings habe ich die Vermutung, dass evtl. der PO4-Test auf die Salycidsäure auch anspricht und das Messergebnis verfälscht wird? Eventuell kennt sich da ein Chemiker besser aus? Habe in der Sache Anfang der Woche schon JBL angeschrieben, allerdings noch kein Feedback.

Ein Test im Wasserglas ergab zwar ein negatives Ergebnis, aber die Abläufe im Teich sind ja doch komplexer.

Hab schon __ Wassersalat, Hyazinthen, __ Froschbiss, alles mögliche versucht. Das meiste geht binnen einiger Wochen kaputt. Das einzige was sich gut entwickelt hat, war der Froschbiss, aber von dem ist heuer - bis auf ein Blättchen - auch nichts mehr zu sehen. Hoffe das eine Blättchen wieder ordentlich vermehren zu können.

Ich fürchte, dass das Problem mit Pflanzen alleine nicht in den Griff zu bekommen ist. Aus dem halben kg reines Phosphat welches ich immer wieder im Teichwasser gelöst habe, könnten sich viele Tonnen Pflanzen ernähren. Vermutlich wird auch unser Gerichts-Sachverständiger mit dem Problem völlig überfordert sein. Er wird aber irgendeine Aussage machen müssen und es wird fraglich sein, ob mir die schmeckt.

LG


----------



## alex2011 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

Was mir jetzt gerade noch eingefallen ist. - Meine Gartenbaufirma hat mir in den Teich zur Stabilisierung des steilen Randbereiches so ein Kokosfasernetz hineingelegt. 

Kann es denn sein, dass die sich zersetzt und zumindest ein Teil meines PO4s auf diesen Umstand zurückzuführen ist? Hat da wer Erfahrung mit dem Zeug?

LG


----------



## Jennymausi (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

Suche mal auf www.hach-lange.de nach Phosphat. Da findest du vielleicht paar Nützliche Informationen.

ps. 200€ sind viel zu teuer für Phosphat Analysen in Substrat!


----------



## wp-3d (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

Hallo Alex,

wie ich sehe, hast Du meinen Beitrag von damals auch jetzt noch nicht richtig gelesen.

Als ich von Kraterbauweise und groben Substrat an schrägen Wänden schrieb
hätte dir die Kokosmatte zur Absicherung einfallen müssen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/19

Kokosfaser ist organisch, es gammelt und in nächster Zeit rutscht der ganze Klumpatsch in den tiefen Bereich.

Dieses ist wieder ein Minuspunkt für den unerfahrenen Teichbauer.

Alles was gewachen und Nährstoffe aufgenommen hat, 
gibt es auf kurz oder lang durch Zersetzung an das Teichwasser ab.

.


----------



## Joerg (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Wasserwechsel wegen zu viel Phosphat*

Hallo Alex,

welche Mengen an Phosphat (Futter) führst du denn ständig zu?
Wie sieht deine Filteranlage aus?


----------

